# My new guitar project is finally finished!



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Seems like I have been working on this project forever, finally got it shimmed, with the action and intonation set just right. 

The maple neck is a Warmoth "fatback", which I got from StevieMac. It is 1" at the nut, and at the 12th fret.

The two-piece body is Honduras mahogany. It was finished with a gel-stain, and a few coats of nitrocellulose lacquer.

The pickups came from a new PRS SC245, whose owner bought it and immediately installed EMG's?! They are wound to vintage specs with Alnico II magnets.

The guitar weighs 9 pounds, and it sounds like a Les Paul. I am really pleased with it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey...congrats man..she's a looker. i'm curious..when you say a few coats of lacquer on the body...did you then wet sand it to buff it?..or did U leave as is?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

congrats rhh7 very nice ............................... i was thinking of doing the same i have a couple of pieces of African mahogany in my shop (i have been saving for a couple of les paul projects ) that's starting to whisper ...... char.........vel pro.......ject ..........looks beautiful :food-smiley-004:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, guys, ...Al, I wanted a real "thin skin", only two coats of lacquer, no buffing, I wanted it to sink in, and begin to wear, which it already has...this thing will be a relic within a year...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice build.....I have to get back working on mine.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> Thanks, guys, ...Al, I wanted a real "thin skin", only two coats of lacquer, no buffing, I wanted it to sink in, and begin to wear, which it already has...this thing will be a relic within a year...


ahaha..cool man..very nice..


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

That is nice. Great score on the pups too!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

that is a beautiful guitar! nice work!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, guys! I felt very fortunate to snag the pickups for $80, as the PRS SC245 cost $2,600 at Long & McQuade.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Very nice. I'll bet it sounds great.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

looks really nice robert- i love the sunken into the grain look. this guitar will only look better as it ages.
a hardtail is still on my list of things i havent done-
great job man!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks so much...this project turned out better than my dreams for it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS !! Looks fantastic .....would love to hear it !! 

An LP in Strat's clothing, with PRS pickups...one heck of a combination.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Alas, my custom guitar is gone with the wind!*

Well, it was too good to last. I met a super nice guy today, a professional musician with a day job. He played my guitar and he absolutely loved it. I must admit, it sounded awesome when he played it. 

To make a long story short, he traded me a beautiful Polaris White, 1986 Gibson SG, with the original battered Gibson case. Pictures to follow.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> Well, it was too good to last. I met a super nice guy today, a professional musician with a day job. He played my guitar and he absolutely loved it. I must admit, it sounded awesome when he played it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he traded me a beautiful Polaris White, 1986 Gibson SG, with the original battered Gibson case. Pictures to follow.


AH....that's how it goes man..now, you can start another one..that's how it all started for me..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

rhh7 said:


> Well, it was too good to last. I met a super nice guy today, a professional musician with a day job. He played my guitar and he absolutely loved it. I must admit, it sounded awesome when he played it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he traded me a beautiful Polaris White, 1986 Gibson SG, with the original battered Gibson case. Pictures to follow.


Hey, that's not too bad of a deal for you to be able to score a Gibson for a partscaster! The guy must have really loved it! Can't wait to see the pics of the SG! I used to have one but sold it a while back and every now and then I get the hankering for another one.


----------



## Levi79 (Dec 15, 2010)

That is actually super nice looking.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice guitar, that will certainly stand out in a sea of Strat's for sure.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, I am actually a Strat and Tele man, although I did enjoy the SG. But I got a cash offer I could not refuse, so the SG is history. 

I have since spent most of my cash putting together a new, hardtail Strat

Warmoth poplar body, Fender Robert Cray Strat Neck, Fender Tex Mex pickups, all Fender Hardware...lightest, sweetest Strat I have ever played...pictures soon.


----------

